# Velvet?



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I noticed this morning that my betta developed some spots of white film on his body over night. Usually he's very active, swimming around the tank. But today he's... it's like he's half listless. He still swims around, but he'll often take a minute or two to just sit at the bottom of the tank or near the surface, otherwise he acts normal. It sounds to me like velvet, but the patches are white, not rust colored.

I tested the water today and everything seems normal. Ammonia and nitrites at 0, nitrates at 11 ppm. The temperature is 77 degrees and pH is 7.1. I've had him for a little over a week and everything seemed fine until this morning...

Advice? Help? And if it is anything that needs to be treated with salt, how much should I put in? I don't want my cories to get hurt from any treatment but they're probably already infected with whatever my betta has.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Melafix combined with Pimafix are my cure-all for fungal infections. I know that Melafix has to be dosed at 10 drops/gallon instead of what's recommended on the bottle, but I'm not sure about the Pimafix. That, combined with bringing the temp up a little bit can be helpful.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

So far your suggestion is the only thing I have to go on, so I hope it works. As soon as I can I'll go out and get those tomorrow, I just hope he makes it until then. It spread so fast, and now I'm caught between putting him out of his misery and hoping he'll hold through the night.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, sorry I couldn't be more help. How's he doing now? Is he eating? Has it spread?

The Melafix/Pimafix combination is nice, because it's totally safe for Corys. Pimafix is a great antifungal, Melafix a great antibacterial, so you're pretty much covering all the bases. Plus, skin conditions oftentimes come with secondary infections, so Melafix will ward that off and prevent any further weakening of the immune system, even if it's not directly treating the fungus. Also, try raising the temp to around 80-82 degrees, higher temperatures are almost always helpful in cases of sickness.

Just make sure if you have any activated carbon in your filter to remove it before treating your fish.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

No, you were a big help, I just meant that I didn't even know what specifically was wrong with him. I'm sorry if I sounded ungrateful, I was just really distressed about him. It came on so fast and spread like crazy, it only took less than one day to take him down. Unfortunately he died last night around 11 just as I was freezing some water to euthanize him.

I'm still going to pick up the Pimafix and Melafix. Will that work to kill any possible infections the other fish might have picked up from him? They're all acting happy and healthy, no signs of what took down the betta, but I want to make sure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's very frustrating to loose a fish when you're trying so hard to help!

You definitely didn't sound ungrateful, I was just sorry I couldn't specifically diagnose the fungus, as that always makes me feel better. As for the Melafix and Pimafix, yes, you can definitely still do it, although now you can treat it at full strength. It's always nice to have these products around anyway. Melafix particularly, as it's great to add whenever your fish gets a cut, to prevent infection and help him heal.


----------

